# Rub for pulled pork



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Im looking to smoke up a bunch of pork shoulders for some pulled pork sandwiches. Im gonna do the yellow mustard treatment. Anybody have a good, easy rub recipe they'd like to share? Should I go through the trouble of brining? I figure with all the sauce that's not really necessary.

Oh, and speaking of sauce, what's your suggestion? Im making enough for about a 100 people, so something store-bought and easy is preferable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

bjones2571 said:


> Im looking to smoke up a bunch of pork shoulders for some pulled pork sandwiches. Im gonna do the yellow mustard treatment. Anybody have a good, easy rub recipe they'd like to share? Should I go through the trouble of brining? I figure with all the sauce that's not really necessary.
> 
> Oh, and speaking of sauce, what's your suggestion? Im making enough for about a 100 people, so something store-bought and easy is preferable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For my pork shoulders, I typically use a generous amount of brown sugar, chili powder, kosher salt and coarse pepper.

Simple and sweet.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

if you want to brine use goya mojo and inject

for a rub take 2 mccormick taco season packets and mix with 1/2 cup brown sugar for rub

after you chop and pull, sprinkle with some guinness and cider vinegar 
10 parts beer to 1 part cider

for sauce use bullseye original and blend some of the pork bark/fat into the sauce

thank me later


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

http://www.sweetmomsbbqrub.com/inde...l&product_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

http://www.fiestaspices.com/index.asp?page=porkrub


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> http://www.sweetmomsbbqrub.com/inde...l&product_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6


x2

I like the citrus rub for pork.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

If you haven't tried it check out texasbbqrub.com. Their original rub is about the best I've found. Decent price and saves me the hassle of mixing my own. Sign up for the newsletter for some really good recipes.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pulled pork sauce is spicey hot , vinegar sour, kinda sweet and pretty thin

here is a good start

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipe-collections/pulled-pork/index.html

skip the brine, but rub and wrap it the night before

temps to be done are critical to make it pull correctly

you will also see that it is often served w a cabbage slaw that you put on the bun as well

i really prefer em to brisket


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Inject with apple juice and rub with Zacks sweet rub. Easy to find and is great on butts.
As for sauce head country is hard to beat
just my 2 cents


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

If I inject with apple juice, do I do that the night before when I apply the rub, or just before throwing it in the smoker?


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

I always do it the night before when I rub them. Pump the heck out of them. Also score the fat cap. Score it deep enough to get to the meat. I've ways had good flavor this way.
Lift


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

live2fish247 said:


> If you haven't tried it check out texasbbqrub.com. Their original rub is about the best I've found. Decent price and saves me the hassle of mixing my own. Sign up for the newsletter for some really good recipes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Yep!! Texasbbqrub.com is the best!!


----------



## snook806 (Nov 12, 2009)

i agree....texasbbqrub.com....
i have tried several store bought and homemade rubs but texas bbq rub is hands down the best so far.....


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

50 % Head country and 50 % Franks Red Hot for sauce. Zacks and Head country Dry rub work well or I sometimes use Fiesta steak seasoning with a little cayenne and brown sugar to taste.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I relly like McCormick's slow cooker pulled pork stuff . It come in a packet . It calls for 1/4 cup ketchup , but I like it with 1/8 cup ketchup and 1/8 cup of your favorite bbq sauce.


----------



## chasdawg (Jan 22, 2010)

TexJoy Bar-B-Q (Special) Seasoning


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use Smoked paprika, brown sugar, salt, coarse pepper... Let it sit over night


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I have been using a variation of Mike Mill's magic dust for years. it is high in paprika which is perfect for a great bark. The color it will give your barbeque is amazing and matches perfectly if you are using a mustard slather. Recipe is on the link below. Be sure to substitute turbinado sugar for regular sugar. It will not scorch.

http://www.food.com/recipe/magic-dust-bbq-rub-373437

very highly recommended if you are going the "make it yourself" route.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Mustard and then fresh coarse ground pepper, salt, and turbinado sugar. Let it sit overnight.


----------

